# What fish would be best to add?



## fs49864 (Mar 10, 2007)

When I have the new tank fully ready and the current fish from my 20 gallon all to the 50 gallon tank sometime after I'd like to add another fish or two (well actually I'll test the water and see how it's doing to know what is a good number, but anyway) 
So like I said this is a 50 gallon tank. 

The fish I currently have are: 
yellow tailed damsel 
percula clown 
mollie 
I believe a basslet (it's purple/pinkish and yellow but is not royal gamma) 


I'd like to get a 
Neon Goby 

would that be alright, or not such a good idea? 

Any other ideas of fish to add?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Neon gobies tend to not live very long.

I'd go with scooter blenny because they have a great personality.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

What about a pygmy angel, like a coral beauty? or.. cardinals? pajama cardinals are awesome.
Does it have to be "fish"? What about an anemone? A starfish? A crab? Urchin? Snails? 
Lots of cool options...


----------



## fs49864 (Mar 10, 2007)

ummm it doesn't have to be fish, but currently I can't have something with a lot of lighting needs.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well then anemones are out of the question.....you couls try a starfish like a brittle star or shrimp.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Brittle starfish, linkia starfish, long spine urchins, pin cushion urchins, emerald crabs, mushrooms (the mollies may or may not pick at these), coral banded shrimp, peppermint shrimp scarlet or blue leg hermit crabs...there's a huge list of options here.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i wouldn't recommend linkias, they are hard to keep alive past a few months...but brittle stars i would.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

THats the wonder of keeping saltwater there are so many options to choice from. But as for the linkia's I dont know anyone that had keep one alive past 6 months. Doesnt mean that it cant be done. I just havent seen anyone do it.


----------



## fs49864 (Mar 10, 2007)

hmmm a few of those ideas sound alright. I also need to check what is at the lfs.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I had a blue linkia that did well for almost 2 yrs... until my "reef safe" goby tore my reef apart overnight, including the starfish and anemones. The 3 big things for linkia are keeping water params in check, including calcium levels, plenty of food (they are an algae eater), and keeping them safe from predators. Purple linkia seem to be more sensitive than the blues or the oranges. And, the linkias don't tolerate stress well, so slow acclimation with a drip line seems to help that a lot.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't recommend linika stars to anyone that asks "what should I add to my tank" because chances are you have limited salt experience at this point or wouldn't be asking. I'm just trying to use my level headed judgement on this one. They are not even recommended for experienced hobbyists. So the idea that because one person is lucky enough to keep one alive for awhile is no justification to continue recommending them to everyone else.

Your basslet is probably a chalk basslet.


----------



## fs49864 (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, judging by the information and the information I could find, I'm going to trust that is many people do not suggest them it is not a good idea.


Yeah, I'm certainy not an expert at this.

Do you think this kind of hermit crab would be alright?
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=623

Does anyone have and experience with them?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Blue leg hermits are awesome maintenance animals, and pretty easy to take care of. You'll want to make sure they are the standard blue leg hermits and not "electric blue hermits". The electric blues are much more aggressive.
The standard blue leg hermit crabs are small, so count on having quite a few of them, and they trade off shells, so you'll want to have extra empty shells available so they don't fight for those of the other hermits. 
Also, if you get blue leg hermits, this will eliminate pretty much any other type of hermit in that tank. Larger hermits will attack and kill the blue legs.
Good water quality is very important when keeping inverts of any sort, so just keep up on water changes and watch the water quality with water testing periodically.


----------



## fs49864 (Mar 10, 2007)

How many would you suggest for a 50 gallon tank?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

alot.......no just kidding. but you can get a bunch. i think some say like 1 per gallon for cleaner purposes. but you don't need that much, just get what you can.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

In a 50 gallon I would get at least 2 dozen (24) of them to help with your maintenance. They stay pretty small, and with enough of them in there you will actually get to watch them, and they're awesome maintenance animals.
Later, if you can get more, up to another 2 dozen would be ok, provided the tank isn't overstocked with animals in general.


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm going on four month's with my purple and orange linkias! I was told the blue linkias were the most difficult to keep. I would love to get a blue one, but I will see how these guys do before I drop another $25


----------

